# Haunted Trail Success$!



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

We ran our haunted trail (as part of a fundraiser for the local Natural History museum) this past weekend. It was such a success that I'm too darned tired to post about it just yet  Is it a sign of success that many people had to be escorted off the trail because they couldn't handle it? Our team thinks so, because we go for the psychological scares, and not for any blood and gore. And music to every haunter's ears: "I have *never* seen that before!"

We had 7 big scenes and a few "fillers". We ran for about 4 hours each on Friday and Saturday night--and had a total of 1900 (!) people go through!

Details and pictures to follow when we recover from tearing down the whole thing and putting props in storage.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That's awesome, looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

That is awesome congrats


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the successful haunted trail!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Well done, nothing says success like people scared for life and wet pants. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

My interest is piqued by "psychological scares". Cannot wait to see pics.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

jaege said:


> My interest is piqued by "psychological scares". Cannot wait to see pics.


Our trail is through the woods, which puts people on edge anyway. One scene--an enclosure build of old pallets and downed branches, with nichos (small altars) and about 150 dolls in various states of decrepitude festooned everywhere. All lit up with over 100 candles in jars.

No jumps, no scares, no actors. Just a major creeping out.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is awesome Spinwitch! Congratulations on the success, we can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Congratulations Spinwitch on a successful weekend.


----------

